# When to renew resident visa - due to expire



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi

I have searched everywhere on the internet and used the search function here on the forum however it does not give information when to renew your resident visa.

The visa is due to expire January 10th -

1. Do you go to to get it renewed on the day it expires? ie Jan 10th
2. Do you go before it expires and if so how long before?
3. Do you let it expire and then get it renewed?

Nobody has been forthcoming with the answer here in Egypt either, the only time people are forthcoming is when it involves the word "money" or that they want you to pay them to go with you or to drop you off


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I last got mine renewed about a week before it was to expire. We have someone renew it for us so I have never actually gone down to immigration in person, so I'm not exactly familiar with the particulars, though there is a small 'fee'.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I shall do it myself

You quickly learn never to rely on an Egyptian for anything and to watch every piastre and observe them when they are in your home as silly things tend to disappear 

I will ensure to have the relevant photocopies, correct change (anything about 50LE and they can't find change that low and behold is kept under the money tray in the till) and any surplus documentation as I am sure where possible they try to make the procedure as protracted, awkward or painful as possible


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

If you do it after it expires, you are in the country illegally for that time period and incur a fine. If you do it on the day, you risk something going wrong on that day and not being able to do it then and it expiring, especially as the building is on Tahrir Square. I don't see why you wouldn't want to get it sorted well in advance. They start the new residence from the when the current one is due to expire.

It's worth doing yourself. It's an interesting building.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Trvls said:


> It's an interesting building.


The Mogamma is like something out of a Kafka story


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Trvls said:


> If you do it on the day, you risk something going wrong on that day and not being able to do it then


This is very true, expect the unexpected and take the attitude that people are either sleeping, feasting, recovering from feasting or preparing for feasting or ready to fall asleep then afterwards inspect the visa to ensure its done in a correct manner and make sure just in case I have documents from my property, any savings etc and copies of it even if not required chances are people change the goal posts and change the rules or simple act ignorant on the day shrugging and rolling eyes

Thanks everyone I will go the week before it expires

Hopefully its a case of simply filling in the same forms and waiting patiently

I quickly learned here if you want something done DO IT YOURSELF if someone else touches anything inspect it, if they say they are coming on the afternoon to fix something expect it next day then expect the person to come with the wrong tools, they need to rent some tools for extra money or blow your electric with some faulty tool then hide everything when they are there ohhhhh of course they will ask for MAYA and slurp your last bottles of it and leave food wrappers for you to clean up

Welcom to Egypt


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> This is very true, expect the unexpected and take the attitude that people are either sleeping, feasting, recovering from feasting or preparing for feasting or ready to fall asleep then afterwards inspect the visa to ensure its done in a correct manner and make sure just in case I have documents from my property, any savings etc and copies of it even if not required chances are people change the goal posts and change the rules or simple act ignorant on the day shrugging and rolling eyes
> 
> Thanks everyone I will go the week before it expires
> 
> ...


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

If it's a 3 or 5 year residency visa then you go one week before and make sure you take proof of 'property registration' as they now require that as evidence.
If you are on a compound most likely you wont be able to register so will not be able to get residency renewed now.
It has to be a 'registered property document with the local authority' your sale contract and court stuff is not going to work this time.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Cairo Cathy said:


> If it's a 3 or 5 year residency visa then you go one week before and make sure you take proof of 'property registration' as they now require that as evidence.
> If you are on a compound most likely you wont be able to register so will not be able to get residency renewed now.
> It has to be a 'registered property document with the local authority' your sale contract and court stuff is not going to work this time.


One week in advance isn't enough it takes 15 Days and even if the property is registered if it's not worth more than or was bought for more than 50,000 U.s.ds then it,s not accepted .Also you need either at least three months bank statements from a bank here with a good amount in it and showing regular amounts entering every month.Or if you don't have an account here then they accept a Visa card (preferably Gold) as proof of finance.All documents including the credit card are to be photocopied in duplicate recto verso and produced with the originals.

The following is from the Ministry of interior site ????? ???????? - The 5 Year Residence

*This residence permit is valid for (5) renewable years and granted to the following categories :* 
Foreign investors as well as their wives and children. 
Egyptian citizens who waived their Egyptian nationality due to acquiring another nationality as well as their children. 
Sons & daughters of: 


Egyptian mothers/fathers who have been granted Egyptian nationality & adults whose mothers - granted especial Regular / Five Year Residence - are their guardian because of the death of their fathers.


Those who are over 60 years of age who had resided in Egypt for (10) years and have a source of income in Egypt. 
Foreigners who have been granted 5 Year Residence Permit according to international conventions. 
Wives and widows of Egyptian husbands. 
Wives of foreigners who are granted Regular Residence Permits. 
Wives and children of foreigners who are granted 5 Year Residence Permits in the above mentioned cases. 
The 5 Year Residence Permit costs L.E. 203.10. 


*This permit is valid for (3) renewable years and is granted to foreigners of the following categories :* 
Foreign husbands of Egyptian wives. 
Sons & daughters on whom the following conditions are applicable: 


Minors whose deceased fathers were granted Special or Regular Residence Permits. 
Adult sons whose fathers are granted Special, Regular or 3 Year Residence Permit, provided that they have a source of income. 


Palestinian adult sons whose fathers work for the Governing Administration retired or educated in Egypt but unemployed. 
Those working in governmental agencies, public sector companies and enterprises sector. 
Palestinians working in the Governing Administration or those who reached the age of retirement. 
Palestinians holding travel documents issued by Egyptian authorities, who have settled in Egypt for the previous (10) years and have a source of income. 
Foreigners who receive monthly pensions from the National Administration for Insurance & Pensions. 
The aged & disabled foreigners who reside at The Elderly Houses. 
The refugees registered in the United Nations Office for Refugees’ Affairs. 
Political refugees. 
The widow of a foreigner who had been granted a Special or Regular Permit. 
Egyptian female who waived her Egyptian nationality due to marrying a foreigner and acquiring his nationality. 
Wives and children of foreigners exempted from the restrictions of residence permits. 
Foreigners who - under any condition - have lost their right to regular or special residence permit. 
Foreigners working in the Swiss Institute for Archaeological & Architectural Research in Egypt. 
Foreigners who obtain 3 Year Residence Permit according to international conventions. 
Those approved by the Minister of Interior to be granted 3 Year Residence. 
Wives and children of foreigners granted 3 Year Residence Permit in the above mentioned cases. 
The 3 Year Temporary Residence Permit costs L.E. 98.10.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> Hi
> 
> I have searched everywhere on the internet and used the search function here on the forum however it does not give information when to renew your resident visa.
> 
> ...


When you say resident visa what type do you have currently?


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I currently have one year resident visa and so does the wife and child

Last time I was told that they only do 1 year resident visa and they never asked for any documents just a case of stamp stamp stamp

Property is worth $65K USD and I have all deeds, steady monthly income from investments and an (Egyptian) visa gold card...as for living on a compound SHUDDER that simply puts you at the mercy of the management team who control the utilities and internet and take it upon themselves to set monthly management fees and cut off the water to try and control you, it's illegal but it happens.

If they can do a 3 - 5 year resident visa (which I doubt) certainly less hassle than yearly visits things to seem to vary even when you phone the consulate and look on different websites and speak to different people

I think they make the rules up as they go along and it depends on the person

I hear different stories and hearsay, some people say you must have an Egyptian lawyer take you to the visa office, should have 1 million LE in the bank, for 1 year, own your property, take bank statements, copy of visa card and it can also depend on your nationality and passport type blah blah blah probably down to how the person feels on the day

I would be leary of giving any Egyptian a copy of my Visa card and bank statements, if I did I would ensure I cancel that card after 

I think its simply a case of taking as much as possible "just in case"


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> I currently have one year resident visa and so does the wife and child
> 
> Last time I was told that they only do 1 year resident visa and they never asked for any documents just a case of stamp stamp stamp
> 
> ...


It sounds very much that your 1 year residence is just a visit visa extension especially you weren't asked for any docs and it was just stamp stamp stamp as you say and it was issued before the 25 Jan 2011 now they extend only 3 months and not in every case several have been refused see the other threads on visas.The 5 year & 3 year is another kettle of fish . I only got a 3 year for the first time this year on the basis my wife is Egyptian after several previous trials and always refused without reason. I supplied several docs including my Visa card original + 2 photocopies and it took 15 days.So take care to take all docs you think relevant in original + 2 copies and don't be suprised if your refused it happens all the time.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I currently have one year resident visa and so does the wife and child
> 
> Last time I was told that they only do 1 year resident visa and they never asked for any documents just a case of stamp stamp stamp
> 
> ...


*
Property is worth $65K USD and I have all deeds,*

It doesn't matter if you have deeds. What they want to see now is the registration of the property in your name. The one they calculate the tax you pay on.


*If they can do a 3 - 5 year resident visa (which I doubt) *

indeed they do have 3 and 5 year residency visas


*some people say you must have an Egyptian lawyer take you to the visa office*

nonsense you need no lawyer it's a simple process

If you have a registered property of $50,000 in your name and it is calculated for tax by the local authority and you have that receipt then you as a foreigner will get a 1 year residency visa.
You are not eligible for a 3 or 5 year one.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> *
> Property is worth $65K USD and I have all deeds,*
> 
> It doesn't matter if you have deeds. What they want to see now is the registration of the property in your name. The one they calculate the tax you pay on.
> ...


As of yet I have not seen a receipt for the tax so I better contact the lawyer but have the documents it is registered in my name and the value of the property, it's currently being registered in Cairo which takes 4 months or more 

I have yet to also see a gas and electric bill, I have been forthcoming in wanting to pay but nobody and have a meter reading, nobody seems to want my money which is weird for Egypt :confused2:


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> As of yet I have not seen a receipt for the tax so I better contact the lawyer but have the documents it is registered in my name and the value of the property, it's currently being registered in Cairo which takes 4 months or more
> 
> I have yet to also see a gas and electric bill, I have been forthcoming in wanting to pay but nobody and have a meter reading, nobody seems to want my money which is weird for Egypt :confused2:


I wouldn't worry too much. They were still issuing "stamp stamp stamp" year long residencies about 2 weeks ago, regardless of what the internet sites were saying. Just leave plenty of time in case they do refuse you. You can never tell for sure. And please bear in mind that the building is on Tahrir Square.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Trvls said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. They were still issuing "stamp stamp stamp" year long residencies about 2 weeks ago, regardless of what the internet sites were saying. Just leave plenty of time in case they do refuse you. You can never tell for sure. And please bear in mind that the building is on Tahrir Square.



internet sites are telling you what is happening... I have been here many years and deal with visas for staff...I can tell you thing are very different from what there were this time last year. I know a long time resident who has just managed to get a 3 month visa.. and she has been told this is it.. she is a second wife and has a business.


No one can tell you what will happen as fact.. it can and does change here daily


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> internet sites are telling you what is happening... I have been here many years and deal with visas for staff...I can tell you thing are very different from what there were this time last year. I know a long time resident who has just managed to get a 3 month visa.. and she has been told this is it.. she is a second wife and has a business.
> 
> 
> No one can tell you what will happen as fact.. it can and does change here daily


I am not disagreeing with you. I am just saying what I saw about two weeks ago. They were issuing year-long residence permits, even though a lot sites said they no longer do this.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Trvls said:


> I am not disagreeing with you. I am just saying what I saw about two weeks ago. They were issuing year-long residence permits, even though a lot sites said they no longer do this.


Bit ironic foreigners scrambling around for a visa in Egypt

Normally its the other way around


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> As of yet I have not seen a receipt for the tax so I better contact the lawyer but have the documents it is registered in my name and the value of the property, it's currently being registered in Cairo which takes 4 months or more
> 
> I have yet to also see a gas and electric bill, I have been forthcoming in wanting to pay but nobody and have a meter reading, nobody seems to want my money which is weird for Egypt :confused2:


A reader should come every month to read it and give you a bill. If you are not home he leaves you a bill. 
I would if I were you go immediately to the electricty office and ask for a reading because people could be sharing your electricty and you get a massive bill!!!!

Usually if you are home the reader each month will read the meter and knock the door for the money and you pay him. If you miss him just take the bill he leaves at your door and pay at the office. You can also pay in advance and if you are in credit he will read it each month and leave a bill but it will be in credit so he wont knock the door for money. You can pay a lump sum in advance if you like at any office.

It takes around 4 months to have it registered but in the mean time you can go to the registry office at your local government office and fill out the house details with rooms etc and price and they will give you a receipt, a tax receipt with all the3 details on it and all you do is take that for your visa and say you are still waiting on the court stamp on the registration document. You can get that tax receipt without actually having the court registry document stamp if you are waiting on it.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

PaulAshton said:


> Hi
> 
> I have searched everywhere on the internet and used the search function here on the forum however it does not give information when to renew your resident visa.
> 
> ...



Don't know if this will help but here is my answer:
My experience is in Hurghada, which is much smaller office than Cairo. I have always renewed my own visa, on my own, without a helper! I have no experience of Cairo office.

Renew the visa on the day or up to two weeks after it expires. After that there is a fine, I think it's 150le, but that's all, no other penalty. If you are 6 months late renewing, the fine is still 150 le (this was correct in April) and the new visa is backdated to the expiry of the old one. I have never tried to renew it early, can't imagine it would be a problem.
Take photocopy of passport page with your details on and page(s) with visa for last entry into country (even if it was a few years ago), last residence visa and re-entry visa if relevant. You will also need a passport photo. If you require a re-entry visa, take 2 of everything. 
Fill in form and hand in with money, passport etc before 11am, collect at 1pm (in Hurghada). No reason why you can't collect the form anytime before and fill it in before you go. 
In Hurghada 1 year residence/tourist visas are still being issued to Brits without a problem. Most property owners I know just get this visa, no paperwork for property/bank account etc needs to be produced.
1 year visa is 92le, I think. Multi entry is 60something le.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks I was also guided to this page here, apparently if you have $50K USD in an Egyptian bank account for 1 year, I assume as a certificate of deposit it gets you 1 year residency, there are other interesting bits and pieces

????? ???????? - Temporary Non-Tourist Residence

I am sure the website however has not been updated and those are just ad hoc rules nobody makes reference to and anything can change at anytime in Egypt

If they can get rid of Mubaruk I am sure they could ask me to leave if they wanted to anything is possible

At least I have to hand it to the UK the Direct Gov website is more forthcoming on legal queries and you can get almost direct answers and an even consistent approach, every visa comes with a council house attached and house warming gift of a special adapted kitchen if you are disabled

Try getting that here every kitchen falls apart and comes with cockroaches and workmen who turn up when they want


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Thanks I was also guided to this page here, apparently if you have $50K USD in an Egyptian bank account for 1 year, I assume as a certificate of deposit it gets you 1 year residency, there are other interesting bits and pieces
> 
> ????? ???????? - Temporary Non-Tourist Residence
> 
> ...


I see being an immigrant yourself has suitably challenged your perceptions on immigration.... I find it odd that a negative connotation is only attached when it is east to west migration. I know you were being funny, but I have this compulsion to challenge these things. It might be a disorder. I don't know. As to consistency, remember the UK refusing visas to any Indians wishing to study in the UK a couple of years ago, including any that had accepted places at UK Universities and would have been paying up to £30k a year in fees?

Back to your topic, are you sure you want to transfer $50k to an Egyptian bank account? Some people on here were saying they had difficulty getting money out of Egyptian accounts.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Trvls said:


> Back to your topic, are you sure you want to transfer $50k to an Egyptian bank account? Some people on here were saying they had difficulty getting money out of Egyptian accounts.


For some people Egypt is home and they have no intention of leaving and £30K GBP is not much by Western standards

If you are sick and tired of getting taxed to death, getting up at 6am, jumping through hoops and working yourself to death Egypt can offer a higher quality of life and more opportunities than the UK

If those same people invested the uni fees in a clever way they could also get out of bed when they want in a sunny climate, and not have to pay 40% high earner tax, inheritance tax, capital gains tax, various "sin and stealth tax" TV license VAT etc and work long hours in some hospital etc and benefit from 10% interest and not have to pay towards people who can't or don't want to work

It's always interesting to see when the UK struggles and sends millions of pounds of aid to Egypt and headlines like "UK Prime Minister David Cameron pledges to support and send aid where needed" http://www.politics.co.uk/comment-analysis/2011/08/22/nick-cegg-arab-spring-speech-in-fulll

"So today I want to be absolutely clear: The UK stands shoulder to shoulder with the millions of citizens across the Arab world, who are looking to open up their societies, looking for a better life"

People in the UK are already sending money to Egypt without even knowing about it..and never benefit from it..


----------

